# FET virgin!



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

I normally post on the abroadies thread but thought it was about time I looked in on this board.
I had a BFP in November but sadly had a m/c. I have 4 frosties waiting for me and plan to have FET at the beginning of March. I am trying to be positive about it but have nagging worries that FET is 2nd best and that there is a big risk I might lose all 4 frosties and be back to square one - waiting for another donor etc.
Does anyone know successful thawing rates? and can anyone share their positive experiences of FET.

Love and luck to all
crusoe
x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Crusoe  

So sorry about your m/c   

Please feel positivie about your frosties. I've never had a fresh ET as I had OHSS and all my embryos were frozen back in August. I too felt worried that FET was second best and that it was unlikely to work. My clinic were very positive, however, and reassured me that there was a good chance it would work. Statistically my clinic's success rates are nearly 50% for fresh cycles and 25% for frozen. Apparently 25% is the chance a normal healthy fertile couple has of conceiving in any given month, so I sort of kept that in the back of my mind. Plus the fact that it only takes one....

Survival of thawing rates at my clinic (not sure how much, if at all, this varies between clinics), is about half. So I got three survivors out of 5 defrosted. Of those two continued to grow and were transferred. Both implanted but I lost one at 6 weeks. However, I'm over the moon and feel very blessed to be 9 weeks pregnant with a frostie.

It feels quite special to me that the baby inside me was frozen in time for a while after it was first created. That probably sounds weird, but to me the baby I carry feels like an even bigger miracle than it would have done if I'd had my fresh embryos transferred...

Hope this helps. And there are lots of other success stories on this board, so keep positive.

I wish you loads of luck and dust for March      

Cecilie


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Cecilie

Thankyou so much for your reply - and yes you have helped. Your story has already made me feel a bit more positive - FET clearly can and does work. Deep down I know we to are lucky enough have the frozen embies for a reason - hopefully our future baby is amongst them !!

Congratulations on your pregnancy   and thanks for taking the time to reply.

Love crusoe x


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Crusoe

I hope my story gives you some hope.  I had IVF in August 03 but unfortunately got a BFN.  Had another IVF in Dec03 and got a BFP but like yourself, I m/c at six weeks.  At this point I had four frozen.  My clinic froze them 2 in 2 vials so that we had more chances.  The plan was to thaw one vial in the hope that both would thaw ok and that would still leave us with two.  However, only one survived from the 1st vial which meant we had to thaw the 2nd vial, only one survived from this also.  The main thing was that we had two frosties to put back.  This took place by a natural FET in April 04 and on 29 December 04 I gave birth to Adam and Rachel. 

They're now 1 and sleeping peacefully (for the moment) in the next room to me now.  I sometimes still can't believe how I got them but they're here and FET does work.  

I had a natural FET because my cycle was regular and all I had to do was call the hospital once I ovulated (used a kit) and then went up four days later for ET.  I certainly felt a lot more relaxed than I had with the IVF but I can't really explain why.  I was having acupuncture at the time so whether this made me more calm but I know that my acupuncturist really concentrated on my cycle and my relaxation.  I think more than anything, I felt that I was doing everything I possibly could to make it work.  

I hope all goes well for you in March and please let me know how you get on.  I can't get as much time on the computer as I used to but I'll keep looking out to see how you're doing.

All the Best



Maureen


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello , 
I just wanted to say thankyou for sharing your story Maureen , I am doing a natural FET this month and hearing success stories like you own really spurs me on  
 to you Crusoe !!
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Maureen

Thanks for your wonderful story - it really lifted me as your story sounds fairly similiar to mine. 
congratualations on your twins they sound wonderful and I have to say Rachel is a particularly lovely name (it's mine too!)

Thanks for your reply. On the days I am feeling a bit down I will always remember your story.

Love crusoe (Rachel)
x


----------



## penny353 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Rachel

I'm a success story too..you can read my tag at the bottom, but just to say that this natural cycle we only had 2 embryos left, one died coming out the freezer so only had one put back, we were given a 20% chance with 1, as we'd had a pregnancy from this batch of embies before so it ups your chances apparently..it does work and I think FET is great!

Best of luck really hope you have success

Penny


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hi ladies,

it is so great to read about positive stories. i am about to start my first medicated fet. my cycle is all over the place so can't be relied on but i am so excited. i have booked acupuncture next week because i have heard it can help with the treatment. i have 5 frosties and hoping that that they are upto the big thaw. i am going to try and think positive.

take care
donna


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Donna

You have to think positive (pardon the pun) because I think you have to believe that it will work.  I always felt that I would be a mum although didn't know exactly how this was going to happen but I always believed it would. 

Good luck with your treatment and keep us up-to-date with your progress.




Maureen


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hi maureen,

Thank you for your comforting words, twins , how wonderful. i would love to have twins but my womb is smaller than normal (so i've been told by the docs). i will have 2 frozen embies put back though, but the professor said that if 2 were to implant i would have to have a fetal reduction...what a decision to have to make! Anyway i will not think about that. i believe in fate and what will be will be.

take care 
donna x


----------



## cazandant (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi ladies!

Lovely to read all your positive stories ...

I'm also an FET virgin and I've just started back on the tx for just one frostie (nicknamed Fred) waiting in the freezer in Spain!!! Hope to be off to collect him in about 5 weeks time - started downregging last week!!!

So Rachel, we may be cycle-buddies, if you start down-regging soon?? 

I'm aware that poor old Fred has only a 50% chance of ever even meeting up with me, but somehow I feel that he's a fighter to have got this far (6 days old), and deserves a chance to prove himself (perhaps I should say herself, as girls are stronger than boys at that age ... I think ) ...

Anyway, looking forward to seeing how you get on,

Love, cazandant xx


----------



## Baloo (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Crusoe / Rachel.

I am new to FF, but not to IVF. I have had great success with  frosties. We have a little boy, Fred who is 2 from our first GEEP (FET). We previously did two ICSI cycles and then had all our collective frosties defrosted and the best two put back.

I am now in a 2ww following another GEEP cycle and test on the 1/2/06.

Don't think of FET as second best, they are still 'top-notch bambinis' waiting to be made!.
The stats may be poorer, but you just never know. 

Ciao!....Kay


----------

